# Diet diet diet



## Nayshiftin (Jul 6, 2022)

I am so down , I’m fed up with diets and my HbA1c or nothing seems to motivate or shock me to lose weight. Would so love something to just make me want to starve and get back on track . The more I try the more I think of food . I do try but never succeed. Feeling rather low . Just want to comfort eat.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 6, 2022)

Do summat to take your mind off it then!  Anything!


----------



## Drummer (Jul 6, 2022)

I have been having a dreadfully emotional time recently - the only way to cope is to plan for the meals to eat - get the meat out of the freezer the day before, go to the supermarket for fresh salad stuff, and factor in the time required to make yourself enjoyable dishes. Having eaten, find things to occupy the time, and the mind - away from food.
Luckily I have so many unfinished projects to complete - and there is always the housework, the sorting out and tidying away which is a real eater up of hours. 
Start to prepare your next meal in good time, so you don't become hungry and tempted to eat something other than the meal.
My way of eating - low carb under 40gm a day, two meals with around 10 gm of carbs with the first one and up to 30 gm with the second. I have coffee with cream after meals - and these days some sugar free quash or fizzy drink. I need to add a small amount of salt to the coffee as I don't use it in cooking and get dreadful cramps otherwise.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jul 6, 2022)

trophywench said:


> Do summat to take your mind off it then!  Anything!


Sorry I came back you can always block me.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jul 6, 2022)

Drummer said:


> I have been having a dreadfully emotional time recently - the only way to cope is to plan for the meals to eat - get the meat out of the freezer the day before, go to the supermarket for fresh salad stuff, and factor in the time required to make yourself enjoyable dishes. Having eaten, find things to occupy the time, and the mind - away from food.
> Luckily I have so many unfinished projects to complete - and there is always the housework, the sorting out and tidying away which is a real eater up of hours.
> Start to prepare your next meal in good time, so you don't become hungry and tempted to eat something other than the meal.
> My way of eating - low carb under 40gm a day, two meals with around 10 gm of carbs with the first one and up to 30 gm with the second. I have coffee with cream after meals - and these days some sugar free quash or fizzy drink. I need to add a small amount of salt to the coffee as I don't use it in cooking and get dreadful cramps otherwise.


Thanks  Drummer keep up your good work ..


----------



## trophywench (Jul 6, 2022)

It was a serious suggestion - I've always found if I get interested in something else whether it's reading a book or Rafa playing on Centre Court - it entirely takes my mind off the things I'm supposed to be doing/ought to be doing.

So - what interests you?

If you eat carby stuff whilst using the puter - occupy your hands with summat else whether it's tying knots in elastic bands to make a necklace or crocheting a square, knitting a parachute or a bit of origami.  Once when I was trying to pack in smoking, I bought a packet of cheap pencils to chew on the wood of them instead of sticking a fag in my gob.


----------



## Vonny (Jul 6, 2022)

Are you on metformin @Nayshiftin? That is supposed to help with weight loss I've been told, though not sure if it's true! If you're trying by diet alone, it might be worth mentioning to your DN that you'd like to try it.

I agree that keeping busy helps but you can only do that for so many hours per day. When I'm busy I sometimes forget to have lunch but if the day is dragging I'm counting the hours and minutes down until I can eat! Maybe have a handful of nuts or a few small cubes of cheese at the ready? I truly wish you success, it is a disheartening place to be x


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jul 6, 2022)

trophywench said:


> It was a serious suggestion - I've always found if I get interested in something else whether it's reading a book or Rafa playing on Centre Court - it entirely takes my mind off the things I'm supposed to be doing/ought to be doing.
> 
> So - what interests you?
> 
> If you eat carby stuff whilst using the puter - occupy your hands with summat else whether it's tying knots in elastic bands to make a necklace or crocheting a square, knitting a parachute or a bit of origami.  Once when I was trying to pack in smoking, I bought a packet of cheap pencils to chew on the wood of them instead of sticking a fag in my gob.


Sorry , I took it the wrong way , felt like snap out of it. Yes I am trying to keep busy.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jul 7, 2022)

Vonny said:


> Are you on metformin @Nayshiftin? That is supposed to help with weight loss I've been told, though not sure if it's true! If you're trying by diet alone, it might be worth mentioning to your DN that you'd like to try it.
> 
> I agree that keeping busy helps but you can only do that for so many hours per day. When I'm busy I sometimes forget to have lunch but if the day is dragging I'm counting the hours and minutes down until I can eat! Maybe have a handful of nuts or a few small cubes of cheese at the ready? I truly wish you success, it is a disheartening place to be x


No I don’t like Metformin at all. Not many believe it bug with pcos it is easy to put weight on and worse if on metformin. It’s a very good drug fit many but for me no. They did suggest one that I’d pre out the sugar but that just gives urine infections. To be honest the diabetes seems okay to me . Since I’ve been trying to change it I’ve felt worse . So now I’m thinking of just ignoring it and trying to get positive and just let all this take it’s course. The difference effects the stress trying to live a weird life to me is not good. They suggested a wellness trainer but the surgery then is too busy.   So  for now I’m going to just opt out of all this Thank you everyone .


----------



## Mrs Mimoo (Jul 7, 2022)

Nayshiftin said:


> Sorry I came back you can always block me.


hey. Try to keep busy but also look after yourself, I like a nice bath or a bit of self indulgent TV (for me that's a car programme or a house programme). Phone someone you like and have a chat.  Emotional eating is a danger to all of us (and it's how I got to be 101kg).  You really don't want the dangerous side effects of diabetes - so stay positive and eat low carb; perhaps try the MR version of metformin. Hugs.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jul 7, 2022)

Mrs Mimoo said:


> hey. Try to keep busy but also look after yourself, I like a nice bath or a bit of self indulgent TV (for me that's a car programme or a house programme). Phone someone you like and have a chat.  Emotional eating is a danger to all of us (and it's how I got to be 101kg).  You really don't want the dangerous side effects of diabetes - so stay positive and eat low carb; perhaps try the MR version of metformin. Hugs.


I think you mean Slow release MR and yes I tried that and it did not change the headaches the bloated ness the sickness n bad pop as well as staying in bed as felt so awful. Really the worst med for me as I need to be up on the move a lot. I am really at a crossroads as to what to do and just feel . It does get better as the day goes on . Going to do a bit more in the garden to keep me busy this morning .


----------



## Vonny (Jul 7, 2022)

@Nayshiftin, it really is the pits isn't it. I have been really good this week as I (nearly!) always am. Totting up the calories I should have lost at least another pound but I put one on instead. There often isn't any rhyme or reason to it. I've managed to stay calm despite wanting to go and eat cake in frustration and annoyance at the pesky pound. Enjoy your gardening, it's the right weather for it!


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 7, 2022)

Nayshiftin said:


> I think you mean Slow release MR and yes I tried that and it did not change the headaches the bloated ness the sickness n bad pop as well as staying in bed as felt so awful. Really the worst med for me as I need to be up on the move a lot. I am really at a crossroads as to what to do and just feel . It does get better as the day goes on . Going to do a bit more in the garden to keep me busy this morning .


If you are unable to tolerate any of the oral medications then maybe you should be considering that insulin might the way forward. It is not an easy way but it may help you focus your mind on making some better food choices. 
I don't know if you have family but what motivated me to address my situation was the thought that I would not want my family to have to be my carer because of diabetic complications. I have had a taste of needing help following my knee surgery after my accident and my other half had the title of the Groom of the Stool and that I would not wish on anyone.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jul 7, 2022)

I don’t think they would give me insulin . Most I believe makes one gain weight. My HbA1c was 63 so I don’t really think it worth panicking over .


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jul 7, 2022)

Vonny said:


> @Nayshiftin, it really is the pits isn't it. I have been really good this week as I (nearly!) always am. Totting up the calories I should have lost at least another pound but I put one on instead. There often isn't any rhyme or reason to it. I've managed to stay calm despite wanting to go and eat cake in frustration and annoyance at the pesky pound. Enjoy your gardening, it's the right weather for it!


That’s good you are tolerating it . My cholestral was 5.7 and I was on Atorvastatin but I’ve not continued with that as I was so unwell and my folate was low so they put me on folic acid s and iron tablets . Stopping metformin and statins has corrected those. Otherwise what a mixture of meds. I was talking to my cousin and a lot of us feel rather low at the moment . I think it’s the weather. I guess I’ll just see how I go . I am of the feeling though that I’m really just going to see how I go . If they did not test they’d not know any better.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Jul 11, 2022)

Nayshiftin said:


> That’s good you are tolerating it . My cholestral was 5.7 and I was on Atorvastatin but I’ve not continued with that as I was so unwell and my folate was low so they put me on folic acid s and iron tablets . Stopping metformin and statins has corrected those. Otherwise what a mixture of meds. I was talking to my cousin and a lot of us feel rather low at the moment . I think it’s the weather. I guess I’ll just see how I go . I am of the feeling though that I’m really just going to see how I go . If they did not test they’d not know any better.


You sound a lot like me.
I have PCOS and was on Metformin for that for years and it made me gain weight and I didn't like how I felt with it.

When I was diagnosed with Type 2 I did not diet to lose weight.
Despite that I have gently been reducing my weight but not on purpose and not with any kind of feeling as though I have been hard done by - because in fact the changes I made to my way of eating have made my relationship with food completely better than how it was.

I used to wake up in the morning dreading breakfast and being afraid to start eating because it was so tied up with feeling guilty and feeling fat and every time I tried to diet it was depressing upsetting and I ended up getting fatter when I inevitably stopped dieting and went back to eating 'normally.'

I spent decades avoiding fat, cream, butter, fried foods, bread, cheese, steaks and basically all the things I loved to eat and ate wholemeal stuff, brown rice, lentils five a day and felt iller and iller and my health got worse and worse.

When I got my Type 2 diagnosis I decided to just concentrate on getting my numbers straight and I cut out sugar first and then carbs.  But I didn't just stop having the carb foods - I swapped them for things I actually wanted to eat.

I had never had a sweet tooth but I started wanting cakes and desserts.  So I had them.  In our house chocolate was often thrown away because it went off because nobody liked it.

I discovered 100% cocoa chocolate powder and started making my own dessert by just mixing a small amount of that with two tablespoons of double cream and a teaspoon of erythritol and a I had a single frozen strawberry with it.

I made myself bacon and egg for breakfast.

I learned how to make incredibly nice keto yeast bread.

I slathered butter on my broccoli and green beans - I found celeriac and made myself cottage pie or shepherds pie with 10% fat mince beef.

I have never 'fallen off the wagon' for three years.  Because I enjoy the food I am eating better than I enjoyed the way I ate before.  Also I never worry about calories and eat in a way that prior to my diagnosis I would have been convinced would make me gain and gain weight.

Instead I have been steadily and very slowly losing weight - the same way I gained it in the first place - as a side effect of how I eat rather than as a main intention.

I made these yesterday:

Each roll has  fewer than 2 g carbs and they are a sensible size not teeny things.
This morning I had two of them with butter and a hard boiled egg and a huge hot dog sausage and a pot of home made lemon jelly ( 8g gelatine to 300 ml of liquid and I used 300 ml hot water and 300 ml lemon juice and lemon zest for flavour and erythritol to sweeten which made six pots of jelly ) - I was stuffed full and the total carbs of that meal was 
4g - rolls
0.7g - hotdog
0.5g - egg  
4g  - jelly from the lemon juice 
= 8.7g total

I had peppermint tea to drink.

I had no sugar spike and my bloods were 5.9 an hour after eating.

What I am trying to say is that with a sort of adventurous attitude and a determination to enjoy yourself and your food you can be conquering the diabetes and PCOS and having a happier time.
I just decided I was not going to be miserable about food any more and I was going to eat exactly what I wanted but I was going to find a way to make my favourite treats good for me by using different ingredients to get them.

Tomorrow I will be making keto ice cream - I haven't decided yet whether to have chocolate or strawberry.

Last night I wanted a fast cool treat so I blitzed four frozen strawberries with zero carb unsweetened almond milk and a teaspoon of finely milled flax seed and sweetened it to taste, I added a teaspoon of Greek yoghurt because I like some zing and I like to have some fermented food in each day to keep my friendly bacteria happy  - I keep a jar of erythritol with a vanilla pod sitting in it and I use that for desserts.  It took five minutes and it was lovely. And it was absolutely fine for my diabetes - the only carbs were whatever were in the four small strawberries and a tiny bit in the flax and yoghurt.

I am 60 now and I am feeling better and looking better than I did in my thirties.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jul 11, 2022)

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> You sound a lot like me.
> I have PCOS and was on Metformin for that for years and it made me gain weight and I didn't like how I felt with it.
> 
> When I was diagnosed with Type 2 I did not diet to lose weight.
> ...


Thank you for sharing . Yes I have pcos too. I wonder I am 58 so in s couple of years time can I look better. I struggle with the keto diet as so much meat is involved . I struggle as I don’t like advocados either. I don’t need to count carbs as long as I don’t eat too many . Milk seems to up my glucose . But then somethings are better for cholestral than others. I’m so soul destroyed I need a friend . Someone to get me motivated and on a good diet . Still usually I have to pay for someone like that . Then resist the control . Never mind . I’ll try and think of you at 60 and aim ti feel better. I am happy for you.


----------



## Drummer (Jul 11, 2022)

I suggest that you forget the weightloss, the cholesterol, the exercise - the problem is the level of glucose in your blood - reducing the amount of carbs you consume should do the trick and probably help with the other problems as well, but they are really not what you need to focus on.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jul 11, 2022)

Drummer said:


> I suggest that you forget the weightloss, the cholesterol, the exercise - the problem is the level of glucose in your blood - reducing the amount of carbs you consume should do the trick and probably help with the other problems as well, but they are really not what you need to focus on.


I’ve tried but could not starve on low carb . Unless you eat eggs daily which is not bad for cholestral there is little else . Yoghurt n well straws or rasps for breakfast or a pudding is lovely . But not daily .  Salad salad salad . Cerleric and zucchini snd not much else . Curry / chilli with cauliflower rice .  I’ve been there and failed. Hubby would Never pay £5.00 for a loaf of bread maybe £1.50 but no more . Burgen made no difference .   I just think your amazing if you can buy all the expensive stuff and follow rigid meals . I don’t like afvicsdos nuts are a treat at Xmas snd I gained massive amounts of weight on them plus the loo effect. I’ve reduced milk in coffee now by having black so that’s one change that’s lowered it a bit . I just need to find satiety foods that are low carb and keep me going .


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 11, 2022)

Nayshiftin said:


> I’ve tried but could not starve on low carb . Unless you eat eggs daily which is not bad for cholestral there is little else . Yoghurt n well straws or rasps for breakfast or a pudding is lovely . But not daily .  Salad salad salad . Cerleric and zucchini snd not much else . Curry / chilli with cauliflower rice .  I’ve been there and failed. Hubby would Never pay £5.00 for a loaf of bread maybe £1.50 but no more . Burgen made no difference .   I just think your amazing if you can buy all the expensive stuff and follow rigid meals . I don’t like afvicsdos nuts are a treat at Xmas snd I gained massive amounts of weight on them plus the loo effect. I’ve reduced milk in coffee now by having black so that’s one change that’s lowered it a bit . I just need to find satiety foods that are low carb and keep me going .


I don't know if you are imagining that with low carb of around 130g per day which is actually pretty generous, that you cannot have satisfying meals, have you looked for low carb veggie meals on the internet as there are lots on there with ingredients which are not too expensive.
Salads can be interesting, not just the usual lettuce, tomato and cucumber but shredded cabbage and carrot, grated beetroot, spring onion, mangetout, olives, feta cheese.  
A sugar free jelly with some added berries makes a good desert with a bit of cream or Kvarg deserts.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jul 11, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> I don't know if you are imagining that with low carb of around 130g per day which is actually pretty generous, that you cannot have satisfying meals, have you looked for low carb veggie meals on the internet as there are lots on there with ingredients which are not too expensive.
> Salads can be interesting, not just the usual lettuce, tomato and cucumber but shredded cabbage and carrot, grated beetroot, spring onion, mangetout, olives, feta cheese.
> A sugar free jelly with some added berries makes a good desert with a bit of cream or Kvarg deserts.


Here is what yesterday and today. so apart from the bread and bran flakes I need to change ? I do not know what to eat tonight and I am on my own so want something quick. I do not fancy an omelet at all. 

Day of week​​Sunday​​Monday​​​​​​​​​​​​​​Bfast​​strawberries​​bran flakes​​​​Immune fruit tea​​raspberries with milk​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​morning snack​​Apricot​​satsumas​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​Lunch​​smoked mackeril​​cottage cheese sandwich​​​​salad​​yoghurt and raspberries​​​​Nectarine​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​afternoon snack​​apricot​​apricot​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​Dinner​​Baked beans n toast​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​so far​​total cals​1183​​​697​​total carbs​107.5​​​115.4​​​​​​​​


----------



## Drummer (Jul 11, 2022)

As it is rather hot, and I am going out tonight, I'll make a salad wit fish of some kind - but I'd be staggering if I ate what you are eating, @Nayshiftin - and my metabolism would shut down.
I don't have any sort of bread these days, but stir fries and chops or steak are something I have for breakfast - I make sugar free jellies with frozen berries to eat with cream or Greek yoghurt, to eat after dinner - I could not face cooking in the heat so have had a pack of frozen stirfry with mixed veges, into a pan of hot water from the kettle and simmered until done, a little simple salad dressing of vinegar and olive oil and a smidge of pepper and salt.
I find that eating low calorie makes my body hang onto every ounce - I have been pushed to eat less and less over the years and my nature will not give into bullying even if my mind tries to comply - but I have given up on that and defend my way of eating these days. I am over 70 years old and half a century of experiencing others try to dictate to me has got me to where I am now.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jul 11, 2022)

Drummer said:


> As it is rather hot, and I am going out tonight, I'll make a salad wit fish of some kind - but I'd be staggering if I ate what you are eating, @Nayshiftin - and my metabolism would shut down.
> I don't have any sort of bread these days, but stir fries and chops or steak are something I have for breakfast - I make sugar free jellies with frozen berries to eat with cream or Greek yoghurt, to eat after dinner - I could not face cooking in the heat so have had a pack of frozen stirfry with mixed veges, into a pan of hot water from the kettle and simmered until done, a little simple salad dressing of vinegar and olive oil and a smidge of pepper and salt.
> I find that eating low calorie makes my body hang onto every ounce - I have been pushed to eat less and less over the years and my nature will not give into bullying even if my mind tries to comply - but I have given up on that and defend my way of eating these days. I am over 70 years old and half a century of experiencing others try to dictate to me has got me to where I am now.


I don't eat steak so your stir fry would just be veg and oil for me which id find tasteless. you would be staggering? I am just trying but like tomorrow we might have stuffed butternut squash which again has a bit of wholemeal bread. I can make jelly for myself that s a good idea in this heat but will miss the ice cream.


----------



## travellor (Jul 11, 2022)

Drummer said:


> I suggest that you forget the weightloss, the cholesterol, the exercise - the problem is the level of glucose in your blood - reducing the amount of carbs you consume should do the trick and probably help with the other problems as well, but they are really not what you need to focus on.



No.
Just no really.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 11, 2022)

Nayshiftin said:


> I don't eat steak so your stir fry would just be veg and oil for me which id find tasteless. you would be staggering? I am just trying but like tomorrow we might have stuffed butternut squash which again has a bit of wholemeal bread. I can make jelly for myself that s a good idea in this heat but will miss the ice cream.


You can add some fresh ginger and soy sauce to your stir fry veg and a desert spoon of peanut butter.
For a 'ice cream' take some frozen berries and blitz into some thick yoghurt, eat immediately.00


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jul 11, 2022)

travellor said:


> No.
> Just no really.


I think I appreciate all opinions. Each to their own. To be honest, it's brilliant that there are so many views and so many that do try and help. I am so grateful people are replying.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Jul 11, 2022)

Nayshiftin said:


> Here is what yesterday and today. so apart from the bread and bran flakes I need to change ? I do not know what to eat tonight and I am on my own so want something quick. I do not fancy an omelet at all.
> 
> Day of week​​Sunday​​Monday​​​​​​​​​​​​​​Bfast​​strawberries​​bran flakes​​​​Immune fruit tea​​raspberries with milk​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​morning snack​​Apricot​​satsumas​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​Lunch​​smoked mackeril​​cottage cheese sandwich​​​​salad​​yoghurt and raspberries​​​​Nectarine​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​afternoon snack​​apricot​​apricot​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​Dinner​​Baked beans n toast​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​so far​​total cals​1183​​​697​​total carbs​107.5​​​115.4​​​​​​​​


Here's an idea.

Breakfast:  Keto porridge made with unsweetened almond milk ( I buy Alpro Almond No Sugars Long Life - it is zero carbs https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/276761995 )  - you can use it for anything you would use dairy milk for and it is excellent.

Keto porridge is made with a teaspoonful of coconut flour and another of almond flour/ground almonds - also easily obtainable from tesco and a spoonful of erythritol mixed together and zapped in the microwave for a minute or two until it thickens.  You can then stir in a teaspoon of Greek yoghurt - plain with only around 4g of carbs per 100g so a teaspoon is hardly any carbs.  

This is nutritionally dense and high in fats and proteins and other minerals and is very filling.

If you buy a bag of psyllium powder from Amazon you will then be set up to make extremely low carb cakes.  What you start to change in your thinking is that a cake is now on keto an actually healthy meal choice.

You can make a mug cake with one egg and a tablesppon of melted butter, a teaspoon of almond flour/ground almonds another of coconut flour and one of psyllium powder (https://www.amazon.co.uk/Organic-Psyllium-Foodies-Servings-Maintain/dp/B08BZR7YCH/) - half a teaspoon of baking powder and some erythritol to sweeten.

The psyllium is fibre and people actually take it in water as a health supplement!!  The almond and coconut flour has fat and protein and the butter of course has D vitamins and healthy fats.

If you add some nutmeg and or cinnamon or a teaspoon of 100% cocoa powder - it becomes a chocolate cup cake.

you mix the powders together and beat the egg with the melted butter and then fold the dry ingredients into the wet ones and then zap in the microwave - you will have a decent size individual portion cake.

You make jam from three strawberries and some erythritol zapped in the microwave and then stir in some chia seeds and wait a few minutes - the chia seeds will thicken the jam.  Chai seeds are also available from tesco.  A spoonful of jam and a tablespoon of whipped double cream (or if you want to save time - extra think double cream from tesco) can be sandwiched in the cake and you have a very quick and very yummy and extremely healthy meal that is not going to cause you any trouble with your diabetes.

I don't know where you get the idea that keto is about meat.

If you are not gluten intolerant then keto yeast bread is nearly entirely protein as the major ingredient is vital wheat gluten which is almost 100% protein.  The rolls I showed are basically balls of protein.  You can have them with anything you like.  Even just spread with butter and some marmite and they are fine as a meal.  Keto bread is not like ordinary wheat bread which is just empty calories and you have to have something else with it - keto bread is packed with fibre, huge amounts of protein, vitamins and minerals - if you chose my favourite keto bread recipe it includes ground wheat fibre and that holds all the vitamin Bs and another recipe uses flax seeds and they are incredibly nutritionally beneficial especially for PCOS.

The diet recommended for curing PCOS is a keto diet with plenty of flax and other fibres and only a moderate amount of meat.  Vegans and vegetarians have been making something called Seitan forever and that is a protein meat substitute made of vital wheat gluten - so that gives you an idea of how protein packed keto yeast bread recipes usually are.

You could eat lettuce sandwiches and that would be a perfectly fine meal if you make them with keto recipe bread.


----------



## travellor (Jul 11, 2022)

Nayshiftin said:


> I think I appreciate all opinions. Each to their own. To be honest, it's brilliant that there are so many views and so many that do try and help. I am so grateful people are replying.


 I focused on everything wrong with me.
I had multiple issues, so solely carrying on as I was, but forcing BG down was going to kill me from something else anyway.
I moved my tastes from sweet to savoury, I accepted I ate my way into being unhealthy, no one made me.
So I could change, and eat differently.
I didn't want to fool myself.
I switched to more savoury.
I didn't eat red meat, I flavoured dry fried veg with herbs, spices, I replaced fruit with veg sticks, I just weaned myself off sweet stuff.
Not all worked, Avacado still tasted like slime, but I tried everything.
Like you, I don't spend a fortune on food, I'll stock up, then create meals around the freezer contents.
Although today, I'm doing an onion soup, that worked, but I also have a tuna and noodle stir fry marinating. It appears I have overdone the chilli.
I'm not binning it, but I do need to calm ot down!


----------



## travellor (Jul 11, 2022)

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> Here's an idea.
> 
> Breakfast:  Keto porridge made with unsweetened almond milk ( I buy Alpro Almond No Sugars Long Life - it is zero carbs https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/276761995 )  - you can use it for anything you would use dairy milk for and it is excellent.
> 
> ...



The problem is the high saturated fats in these recipes can push cholesterol through the roof, and very high calorie, so only ok if solely focused on BG, and nothing else.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jul 11, 2022)

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> Here's an idea.
> 
> Breakfast:  Keto porridge made with unsweetened almond milk ( I buy Alpro Almond No Sugars Long Life - it is zero carbs https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/276761995 )  - you can use it for anything you would use dairy milk for and it is excellent.
> 
> ...


----------



## travellor (Jul 11, 2022)

It's not for me to comment, but sometimes you need to spend though.
I didn't find I actually spent any more on a healthy diet, but I buy yellow labels, bulk offers when I can, nothing goes in the bin, leftovers get reused.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jul 11, 2022)

travellor said:


> It's not for me to comment, but sometimes you need to spend though.
> I didn't find I actually spent any more on a healthy diet, but I buy yellow labels, bulk offers when I can, nothing goes in the bin, leftovers get reused.


The problem is I have broken the bank in the past with this diet will work and slimming clubs snd private dieticians. So I do not blss as me him not wanting to try more things out.  He sees me as fine . You’ve eaten that for years snd live just because I have this fat disease is no concern .


----------



## travellor (Jul 11, 2022)

Nayshiftin said:


> The problem is I have broken the bank in the past with this diet will work and slimming clubs snd private dieticians. So I do not blss as me him not wanting to try more things out.  He sees me as fine . You’ve eaten that for years snd live just because I have this fat disease is no concern .



Well it's not "no concern"
Then again, I managed by simply accepting I had to eat less. 
The problem with many diets is the requirement to swap food out, or to eat until you are satiated.
I needed to accept I had to eat less to break the cycle.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 11, 2022)

Nayshiftin said:


> The problem is I have broken the bank in the past with this diet will work and slimming clubs snd private dieticians. So I do not blss as me him not wanting to try more things out.  He sees me as fine . You’ve eaten that for years snd live just because I have this fat disease is no concern .


It sounds as if he is not too supportive and helpful. I was lucky in my other half completely got on board with the low carb regime and we have the same meals but he has a few extras. But he would certainly get short shrift if he told me not to buy something beneficial.


----------



## travellor (Jul 11, 2022)

This also depends on what "low carb" is.
Total out for it keto, or a more manageable 130g of carbs?
There is a lot of pressure for the first option.
Normally it's not practical, and driving down your BG can damage your eyes.
So for second option.
Nothing wrong with even my meal tonight on it.
(Purists would disagree, we all have different opinions)
A spicy rice noodle dish.
(I have gone from sweet to spice)
But variable to taste.
Basically tuna, chilli, garlic, soy sauce,  marinade, and served with rice noodles.
So, rice noodles from hell, 72g of carbs per 100g.
50g per serving.
Main meal, still only around a third of the days allowance.
Some would faint at that amount of carbs in one meal though, but it's better than I used to eat before diagnosis, and I still have my vision.
I also added carrot sticks, (sliced by myself), sugar snaps, and mushrooms, so the meal could be served differently to two different people, more of somethings, less of others.


----------



## Drummer (Jul 11, 2022)

Nayshiftin said:


> I don't eat steak so your stir fry would just be veg and oil for me which id find tasteless. you would be staggering? I am just trying but like tomorrow we might have stuffed butternut squash which again has a bit of wholemeal bread. I can make jelly for myself that s a good idea in this heat but will miss the ice cream.


I have an icecream maker, so can turn out a sorbet or whatever I fancy - I did wonder if you were vegetarian from your choices.
When I stopped eating the low fat foods and ate what I consider normal foods - the fat which comes with meat, oily fish. cooking with animal fat saved from previous dishes, my cholesterol went down - something Dr Atkins also found happened for many of his patients.
If I was seeing higher numbers then I might be more willing to believe that fat is bad - but it doesn't seem to add up - and why - when I have lower than average cholesterol I am badgered to take statins and destroy my memory, I don't understand. Atorvastatin did it once and I have spent many long hours going over things I need to remember, they are not getting a second go.


----------



## travellor (Jul 11, 2022)

Drummer said:


> I have an icecream maker, so can turn out a sorbet or whatever I fancy - I did wonder if you were vegetarian from your choices.
> When I stopped eating the low fat foods and ate what I consider normal foods - the fat which comes with meat, oily fish. cooking with animal fat saved from previous dishes, my cholesterol went down - something Dr Atkins also found happened for many of his patients.
> If I was seeing higher numbers then I might be more willing to believe that fat is bad - but it doesn't seem to add up - and why - when I have lower than average cholesterol I am badgered to take statins and destroy my memory, I don't understand. Atorvastatin did it once and I have spent many long hours going over things I need to remember, they are not getting a second go.



No, it'll kill you faster it appears.








						How the Atkins Diet Fares in Cholesterol
					

People who follow a low-carbohydrate, high-fat diet for weight maintenance, even for as little as a month, may worsen risk factors for heart disease compared to two other popular diets, a newly published study shows.




					www.webmd.com


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jul 12, 2022)

travellor said:


> No, it'll kill you faster it appears.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is so much of this one does not know where to turn.


----------



## travellor (Jul 12, 2022)

Nayshiftin said:


> There is so much of this one does not know where to turn.



I decided to accept NHS advice, British Heart Foundation, Diabetes UK, etc, all the "big" names, and ignore those trying to sell me a book.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jul 12, 2022)

Yes, but even then it’s getting a routine that you can stick to within price and convenience and personal preference . I’m really going have to work out what does work


----------



## harbottle (Jul 12, 2022)

travellor said:


> I decided to accept NHS advice, British Heart Foundation, Diabetes UK, etc, all the "big" names, and ignore those trying to sell me a book.



I do the same. Avoid red meat and processed, small bits of cheese (20kg usually) and prefer to get fats from nuts & olive oil, which is what is recommended - beneficial as well, as these can reduce LDL, and there's a lot of research highlighting this. Occasionally use a table spoon of double cream, but keep the saturates within levels. (I also eat a lot of fruit/veg.)

After 3 months of low carb my cholesterol did go up, but it came back down to normal levels 3 months later using pretty much the same diet.

I follow some 'keto' people on twitter and their diets are quite terrifying. There's a lot of contradictory info out there, though, especially regarding eggs and dairy, and some people seem to think coconut oil is healthy when its Sat Fat content looks terrifying to me. (I avoid it!)


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Jul 12, 2022)

Nayshiftin said:


> Yes, but even then it’s getting a routine that you can stick to within price and convenience and personal preference . I’m really going have to work out what does work


Tesco and Amazon will be your friend.  I am very conscious of keeping costs low and those two places provide everything you need and you can get things without overspending from there.

I have a small ice cream maker which cost about £20 and  I have saved so much money by making my own ice cream (never mind the improved benefits because my ice cream is fine for my health) that it has paid for itself.  Same with the inexpensive bread machine I bought - I spent £60 on an offer on Amazon and it has paid for itself compared with how much I would have spent on suitable bread - I make pizza dough as well and tat has definitely saved a lot of money.  We have pizzas fairly regularly and they are as good or better than the delivery pizzas we used to have.  I make stuffed crust by stuffing the crust with mozzarella.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jul 12, 2022)

harbottle said:


> I do the same. Avoid red meat and processed, small bits of cheese (20kg usually) and prefer to get fats from nuts & olive oil, which is what recommended - beneficial as well, as these can reduce LDL, and there's a lot of research highlighting this. Occasionally use a table spoon of double cream, but keep the saturates within levels. (I also eat a lot of fruit/veg.)
> 
> After 3 months of low carb my cholesterol did go up, but it came back down to normal levels 3 months later using pretty much the same diet.
> 
> I follow some 'keto' people on twitter and their diets are quite terrifying. There's a lot of contradictory info out there, though, especially regarding eggs and dairy, and some people seem to think coconut oil is healthy when its Sat Fat content looks terrifying to me. (I avoid it!)


We all have a journey and like you say if it works you do it . Some other peoples diets I’d put so much weight on . Possibly not because it’s the good but I’d combine it with things they would not that would undo it’s good . I’m trying to say it but hope that makes some sense .


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jul 12, 2022)

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> Tesco and Amazon will be your friend.  I am very conscious of keeping costs low and those two places provide everything you need and you can get things without overspending from there.
> 
> I have a small ice cream maker which cost about £20 and  I have saved so much money by making my own ice cream (never mind the improved benefits because my ice cream is fine for my health) that it has paid for itself.  Same with the inexpensive bread machine I bought - I spent £60 on an offer on Amazon and it has paid for itself compared with how much I would have spent on suitable bread - I make pizza dough as well and tat has definitely saved a lot of money.  We have pizzas fairly regularly and they are as good or better than the delivery pizzas we used to have.  I make stuffed crust by stuffing the crust with mozzarella.


Oh Pizza you are killing me right now .my lunchtime is one and I’m thinking oh dear


----------



## travellor (Jul 12, 2022)

Nayshiftin said:


> Yes, but even then it’s getting a routine that you can stick to within price and convenience and personal preference . I’m really going have to work out what does work



It is.
And that's something only you can decide on.
I would suggest anything you try, give It at least 4 weeks, preferably 8, as it takes that long for your body to settle down into a new regime.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jul 12, 2022)

I agree. I’ve been here so many times and in a panic but I need to do something to help me . Everyone has their issues. I’m for the first day in months not feeling as down . Do no my food is not right but it must be better for me to feel a bit . Blood sugar is now 6.8 so that’s down from the 9 .3 this morning . Just about to have lunch so let’s hope that’s not too bad . It’s low cal healthy ham salad but I am going to have one slice of bread. I did not have fruit this morning but will have a piece with lunch then hoping to get through until dinner with fluids in between . I’ll look into crisp breads for next week .


----------



## Lynne888 (Jul 12, 2022)

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> You sound a lot like me.
> I have PCOS and was on Metformin for that for years and it made me gain weight and I didn't like how I felt with it.
> 
> When I was diagnosed with Type 2 I did not diet to lose weight.
> ...


I love your outlook to food and I wish I could be just half as adventurous! Just joined your Facebook page but can only find one cook book, looks like a Christmas one. Is this the only one available at the moment?


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jul 12, 2022)

Lynne888 said:


> I love your outlook to food and I wish I could be just half as adventurous! Just joined your Facebook page but can only find one cook book, looks like a Christmas one. Is this the only one available at the moment?


I hope someone answers there are the recipes in the tools and there are books to buy . Hope some of the group are more helpful . I’ve bought the low carb book but don’t need to count carbs as type 1 do


----------



## travellor (Jul 12, 2022)

Nayshiftin said:


> I agree. I’ve been here so many times and in a panic but I need to do something to help me . Everyone has their issues. I’m for the first day in months not feeling as down . Do no my food is not right but it must be better for me to feel a bit . Blood sugar is now 6.8 so that’s down from the 9 .3 this morning . Just about to have lunch so let’s hope that’s not too bad . It’s low cal healthy ham salad but I am going to have one slice of bread. I did not have fruit this morning but will have a piece with lunch then hoping to get through until dinner with fluids in between . I’ll look into crisp breads for next week .



That's a great start to the day


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jul 12, 2022)

travellor said:


> That's a great start to the day


Thank you it is feeling so much better than I was. I was so down it was hard. I can move forward


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Jul 12, 2022)

Lynne888 said:


> I love your outlook to food and I wish I could be just half as adventurous! Just joined your Facebook page but can only find one cook book, looks like a Christmas one. Is this the only one available at the moment?


Yes I put it together last year for some of my friends who wanted me to collect those recipes together for them and then I put it available on Kindle unlimited for free.
I am working on another one at the moment but I am no professional so it fits in around my daily life which is pretty busy as I am a carer for two people and work as my husband's PA so it will be a while coming.  I share my recipes on my page as I discover them and also link to stuff I find helpful from other sources and mention things I find useful - like which pieces of equipment come in handy and sometimes products I find nice or useful.  I don't get any affiliate payment or anything - I just enjoy spreading the word when things work well for me.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jul 13, 2022)

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> Yes I put it together last year for some of my friends who wanted me to collect those recipes together for them and then I put it available on Kindle unlimited for free.
> I am working on another one at the moment but I am no professional so it fits in around my daily life which is pretty busy as I am a carer for two people and work as my husband's PA so it will be a while coming.  I share my recipes on my page as I discover them and also link to stuff I find helpful from other sources and mention things I find useful - like which pieces of equipment come in handy and sometimes products I find nice or useful.  I don't get any affiliate payment or anything - I just enjoy spreading the word when things work well for me.


Thank you and good luck Lynn888.


----------



## Drummer (Jul 13, 2022)

I'm over 5 years from diagnosis now - and I'm just off to the local university to do the servicing of their knitting machines - good thing I am so fit and healthy these days or all the lifting and shifting in these temperatures would probably do me in.

Every year they get more knitting machines and they have expanded into three departments now, as they are so useful in producing unique and stunning fabrics and garments - if they can be called that - barely decent is what I think - and I wore some outfits which I blush to think of now.


----------

